# Trip on the Weber



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just thought I would post about the Weber since I haven't seen one for a while. I hit a few spots below Echo and had all my success throwing Rapalas. It was slow, but I also haven't been up there lately so I am not sure what they were going after. I found quite a few fish but couldn't get their attention. Anyone having some success with the fly rod up there? What do they like to hit this time of year?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had decent success in the past this time of year with a white jig with either a green or pink head


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a good time of year to hit the weeb nymphin'. 

Egg patterns typically do better in February. 

Go on a warm day 20+ and throw emergers for some upper water column action. On warmer days you can also huck meat (Streamers) and work it slow through the pools and you may get a big whack from a hungy brown. I prefer to use midge emergers for the nymph pattern and sex dungeons for the streamer pattern.

Go on a cold day and use WD-40, Zebra Midges, Rainbow Warriors, and you will be ****** wackin' all day. It is fun, especially if you like to catch and release. There are some hog whitefish in the Weeb. 

Pheasant Tail or Copper Johns work for Browns a lot of the time.

Browns will be in the swifter deep water and cutties will be in the slower bends. 

Whitefish will be everywhere and hungry. 

Take it from me, the whitefish action in the winter on the weeb is worth the trip in the winter. There is nothing like using small flies and catching 16-20 inch fish all day until you are too cold to continue.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

cool, what's the water levels like? is the water shallow or is it fairly deep? 
and is the river iced up? thanks


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

rsb_924 said:


> cool, what's the water levels like? is the water shallow or is it fairly deep?
> and is the river iced up? thanks


Shallow with ice, it's a controlled flow river in winter, about 85% open water with ice at the edges. I can't give away my spots, but can say the Weber is worth the trip as mentioned to break up your winter cabin fever. Last winter I landed my biggest brown and biggest whitefish for a stream.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

thanks for the update 30-06. i too have a couple of favorite spots on the weber just haven't been up there in the last little while. should be good.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. MuscleWhiteFish, i was looking through the zebra and WD-40 nymphs today and needless to say there are many to choose from. What colors and sizes are the liking? Size 18 the largest I should be buying?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Dirtbag08 said:


> Thanks for the replies. MuscleWhiteFish, i was looking through the zebra and WD-40 nymphs today and needless to say there are many to choose from. What colors and sizes are the liking? Size 18 the largest I should be buying?


You really can't go wrong. I normally fish black & white zebras and my first change is to orange/red and white. Color doesn't matter as much as presentation for ******'s. I really like rainbow warriors on the stretch in Morgan city.

Size: I normally fish a 20 on the midge with a bigger copper john or pheasant tail above it (For Trout) The image is a tippet chart.










In February, I use typically egg patterns to catch fish.

The Rig is small split-shot 6 inches above the bigger nymph 6 inches above the small fly. Use an adjustable strike indicator to make sure you are on the bottom. A lot of casts will be less than 12 feet.

It may take you a while to figure out the presentation, but when you do you'll pull many fish out of the same hole.


----------

